# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  winodws xp service pack 3

## adriatiki

Pershendetje , a mund te ma gjeni nje windows xp service pack 3 original version me gjith key por ju lutem te mos jet me torrent sepse kam degjuar se ne torrent nuk eshte aq i sakte ky windows  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Blerim R

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/downl....aspx?id=25129

----------


## adriatiki

Jo un e dua me geninune , pra qe nevojitet edhe serial key :P

----------


## dardani8

Hyn ne rapid search dhe aty kerko ate cka deshiron

----------


## lali hajzeri

> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/downl....aspx?id=25129


vlla a bon me dit qekyy windows qe e ke qit a osht ... with key

----------


## Blerim R

Vetem me torrent mund te ju oftoj:

Xp SP3 i aktivizuar: http://br8808.blogspot.com/2013/02/w...ktivizuar.html
Windowsa te tjere: http://br8808.blogspot.com/search/la...me%20Operative

----------

